# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Vitara JLX 2WD AUTO

## Bill999

My partner is looking at buying one of these very soon

https://www.suzuki.co.nz/suvs/overview/vitara

Is there a smart way to go about it or some ability to shop around for the best price?

Im not sure I know anyone whos baught a new car before so Im not sure of the pitfalls or how I am suppose to get the best deal

any help is appreciated as im only really useful when it comes to second hand vehicles

----------


## tac a1

I think that the prices are set by suzuki themselves, so not much bargaining to be had. 

I would get the turbo one for a bit more punch. 

Suzuki make fantastic engines. Like most things if you look after them you will be right.

----------


## No.3

Trade ins, corporate discounts and things like Farmlands or other 'co-operative' buying schemes, or maybe local deals with business groups are usually the only real way to get the price down on new vehicles.  Unfortunately at this stage the shortage of new vehicles and demand is not in your favour, the dealers know if you don't take it the next people through likely will.

----------


## Bill999

> Trade ins, corporate discounts and things like Farmlands or other 'co-operative' buying schemes, or maybe local deals with business groups are usually the only real way to get the price down on new vehicles.  Unfortunately at this stage the shortage of new vehicles and demand is not in your favour, the dealers know if you don't take it the next people through likely will.


legend I am a farmlands member ill ask if there is any benifits attached @tac a1 sadly its for my partner and shes into silly things like "safety ratings" and "feul economy" and wont even consider coming for a ride on my road bike/hates my rusty v8 hack

----------


## scotty

> legend I am a farmlands member ill ask if there is any benifits attached @tac a1 shes into silly things like "safety ratings" and "feul economy"


You'd be surprised at the comparative fuel economy between turbo and non turbo...it's the all wheel drive that makes them hungry gutted. We went for a 2wd grand Vitara way cheaper to run than AWD.

----------


## Bill999

> You'd be surprised at the comparative fuel economy between turbo and non turbo...it's the all wheel drive that makes them hungry gutted. We went for a 2wd grand Vitara way cheaper to run than AWD.


yeah but its 4k more and thats a bit much of a stretch for something she dosent really want shes driven the non turbo thru work and is already in love with it so I am just looking for a way to get the best deal poss

----------


## gonetropo

nice little wagon. unfortunately only the base model comes in manual not slushomatic

----------


## tac a1

> You'd be surprised at the comparative fuel economy between turbo and non turbo...it's the all wheel drive that makes them hungry gutted. We went for a 2wd grand Vitara way cheaper to run than AWD.


You like your vitara scotty??

----------


## Bradp

I've just bought one after tossing up between it and a phev outlander. Really like it, the adaptive cruise control is a must have once you've used it. I followed a slow car from taupo to te kuiti once and didn't have to touch the pedals once during that drive(exception of intersections of course).

They go like the clappers with that 1.4 turbo but can still be very duel efficient when driven sensibly 
The wife can get 5.4L 100km when driving by herself

----------


## No.3

Ha, I hate that adaptive cruise control with a passion.  COme up behind a slow car and if you aren't thinking you realise you've been following them at 80Km/h in a 100 or 110 zone for the last 20+mins.  Only good for turning brains off...  

The lane departure is another pain in the arse - with the new quite straight motorways it has a hernia every 2 or 3 minutes and you've got to twitch the wheel to stop it panicking that you've let go.  Also, auto dip headlights - forever bloody dipping when you approach the reflection of the new overhead motorway signs which reflect the light from your own lights back at you.  It's not a dazzle risk because the reflection is over your sightline - but the constant unneccessary up down BS drives me insane.  I have this old fashioned thing about actually driving the car and it does what I need it to do when I need it, not flying off in a tanty due to a wife alarm getting triggered.

----------


## Bill999

> I've just bought one after tossing up between it and a phev outlander. Really like it, the adaptive cruise control is a must have once you've used it. I followed a slow car from taupo to te kuiti once and didn't have to touch the pedals once during that drive(exception of intersections of course).
> 
> They go like the clappers with that 1.4 turbo but can still be very duel efficient when driven sensibly 
> The wife can get 5.4L 100km when driving by herself


I think you swayed her into the turbo version haha

It should arrive in a month or so 

Cheers guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## andyanimal31

The ex wife has a new 2 wheel drive and man was I impressed with it. 
Good on jetrol and drove really well for a cheapish car

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## uk_exile

Son has 2wd non turbo. Goes well when only 1 or 2 people, or has nothing on roof racks. Add a bike or kayak on roof and it's really noticeable. But for the price it's a great car.

----------


## Bill999

> Son has 2wd non turbo. Goes well when only 1 or 2 people, or has nothing on roof racks. Add a bike or kayak on roof and it's really noticeable. But for the price it's a great car.


I was leaning towards the non turbo but she was a fan of the interior upgrades and the idea of mor powaa and economy 

I think she made the right Choice even with the 4ish k difference which is more than 10% increase 

I spent the same amount on a septic so Im happy if shes happy and the additional internal niceness is a bonus for her and shes looking forward to having the extra niceness

Id be buy a race car with that sort of money so theres no equivalent in my mind Im not interested in new vehicles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

